# Improvements on my setup



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

HEY ASSHAT don't make two posts with the same topic


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

dude, your gear will be fine. don't worry about it. perfectly ok setup for a beginner/intermediate.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your setup's fine, there are just a lot of burton haters on this forum...their stuff tends to be of good/above average quality at a high quality price is all...so most people get all pissy.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Yeah I would ignor a lot of them, its a good set up. If you gave any top pro rider that set up, their riding wouldn't be effected, as its more about the person riding the equipment, more than the equipment making you ride better.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree with everyones answer.. People will start saying " oh burton is shit..you shouldve bought a capita, Lib tech or GNU" etc 
i learned everything on my burton air which is no jib stick whatsoever.

anyways, start off on boxes waaaayyy before you hit rails. also learn to be comfortable flying off kickers just to get a better feel of weight distribution.

also, NEVER try to compensate for your board drifting off the rail or box. if u feel like your slipping off the feature then simply go with the flow otherwise u risk injury:thumbsup:


----------

